# Training Treats



## stephable (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm working towards taming my budgie and thinking about how to go about it. I know about positive reinforcement so that's what I'd like to use to train her but she doesn't seem particularly interested in any foods. I'm not up to handling her yet, she's still nervous around my hands if they get too close, but I'm wondering if there's a treat that might really get her attention or if I should just keep working on gaining her trust and bonding with her.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Have you tried millet? it's very simple and budgies do tend to really love it. 
And you can pull little sprigs of it off for training. I would buy a spray or pack and pop some in the cage and I'm sure your budgie will love to try it as a treat and then hopefully, you can use it as a reward to aid in training.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

If millet doesn't work, you can try safflower seeds or sunflower chips (a whole sunflower seed is way too big for a training treat). Some birds also really like dried fruits or nuts. Experiment with her, see what she likes


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

I found Cilantro to be a very good healthy alternative for my training, all my boys will do almost anything for that!


----------

